#ubuntu-lb 2011-01-05
<Yaron-Heb> Hey guys, an Arab related bug was marked as invalid in Launchpad, I'd be glad if anyone here will take a look at it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/275971
<lubotu3> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/275971)
<rapacity> :p oops I overslept
#ubuntu-lb 2012-01-05
<Charbel> anybody here ?
<freaX> anybody here ?
<youssefchaker> Charbel: whatup?
<dabukalam> Charbel, ?
